# Paying Market: First Pantechnicon Print Anthology call for submissions.



## Troo (Jan 2, 2008)

PANTECHNICON SEEKING SUBMISSIONS FOR FIRST PRINT ANTHOLOGY.

I'll post the full Terms and Conditions later, but here's the gist of it:

 - Stories must be in the SF/F/H genres, and of a standard that matches or surpasses what we would usually publish in the Magazine. If you are not a regular reader I urge you to download and read Issue Five to get a good idea of what Pantechnicon is about before submitting a story.

 - Stories must be between 5,000 and 15,000 words.

 - Contributors receive a free copy.

 - Contributors receive a percentage of the profits from the sale of the anthology. There is no up-front payment other than the contributor's copy.

 - All sumbissions must be sent electronically to Submissions@pantechnicon.net with "ANTHOLOGY SUBMISSION" in the subject line.

 - Payment will only be offered via PayPal to non-UK residents. If you are a UK resident, other options may be considered and can be discussed on an ad-hoc basis.

 - Payment will be once every six months after publication date.

 - Simultaneous and Multiple Submissions are not accepted.

 - Closing date for submissions is March 31st 2008. I will take international date lines into account if you are behind GMT, so don't panic if you've left it until 11pm PST to send your mail.

I aim to have this published in July 2008. Date to be determined and announced closer to the time.


----------



## Troo (Jan 9, 2008)

As promised, the full, finalised T's and C's:

---

Pantechnicon will be putting out its first book later this year, featuring brand new short stories from all our genres.


Submission guidelines are as follows:

 - Stories must be in the SF/F/H genres, and of a standard that matches or surpasses what we would usually publish in the Magazine. It is highly recommended that you have read an issue of Pantechnicon before submitting to the anthology.


 - Stories must be between 5,000 and 15,000 words.


 - All submissions must be sent electronically in the form of a Word or RTF document to   Submissions@pantechnicon.netThis e-mail address is being protected from spam bots, you need JavaScript enabled to view it   with "ANTHOLOGY SUBMISSION" in the subject line. This document _must_ include your name and email address.


 - Simultaneous and Multiple Submissions are not accepted.


 - Submissions must be the original work of the author and not previously published.


 - Closing date for submissions is March 31st 2008. International date lines will be taken into account if you are behind GMT, so don't panic if you've left it until 11pm PST to send your mail.


- Pantechnicon assumes first UK publication rights to a selected story. Contributors retain all other rights to their work.


- Authors may choose to withdraw their story at any time prior to publication.


- If an author fails to respond to communication from the editor at any point during the editorial process, Pantechnicon reserve the right to select another entry from the shortlist in their stead.


 - Contributors receive a free copy as initial payment, then a percentage of the profits from the sale of the anthology every six months thereafter.


 - Payment will only be offered via PayPal to non-UK residents. If you are a UK resident, other options may be considered and can be discussed on an ad-hoc basis.


 - Anthology to be published in July 2008.


Good luck!


----------



## Worldbuilder (Apr 12, 2008)

Troo,
What if my story was pirated by an obscure ezine and taken down after two months? An exception for my hard luck case? I have proof of the whole fiasco.


----------



## Worldbuilder (Apr 12, 2008)

Doh! Just noticed the date! Nevermind... She slinks away embarrassed.


----------



## Troo (Apr 22, 2008)

Sorry I couldn't answer sooner. I've been extremely ill the past couple of weeks.

Ask me again when we come to do the second Anthology


----------

